# errore samba

## khris81

chris / # mount -t smbfs //home/ /mnt/public

30953: Connection to home failed

SMB connection failed

questo è il mio sam.conf

[global]

workgroup = workgroup

server string = Gentoo3

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.0/24

security = user

browseable = yes

writable = no

[pippo]

comment = Pippo share

browseable = yes

writable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0700

guest ok = yes

path = /home/pippo/share

guest ok = yes

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> chris / # mount -t smbfs //home/ /mnt/public 

 

```
smbmount //hostname/public /mnt/samba
```

credo che tu non abbia specificato l'hostname, ma solo il percorso. o sbaglio?

----------

## khris81

che hostname devo mettere???

----------

## Ic3M4n

quella del pc a cui devi connetterti

----------

## khris81

chris christian # mount -t smbfs //graziano/pubblic /mnt/public/

9243: Connection to graziano failed

SMB connection failed

nn va

----------

## Ic3M4n

è attivo samba sull'altro pc?

----------

## khris81

iin uno ho gentoo l'altro win!

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'hostname lo risolvi correttamente? prova con l'ip

----------

## khris81

il ping tra i pc funziona!

ma anche usando l'ip mi da lo stesso errore!!! nn so cosa potrei aver sbagliato!

----------

## khris81

mi sono sblagiato i due pc nn si pingano!!!

ho un router potrebbe essere quello il prob???

----------

## Ic3M4n

non so, io ho sequito questo e mi funziona tutto. ci sono alcune differenze mi sembra, rispetto alla tua configurazione. prova a dargli un'occhio.

----------

## khris81

cmq i due pc tra loro nn si vedono forse è quello il prob!!!!

ho iptables attivo 

questa è la conf nn so magari è quello che nn li fa pingare!!!

chris christian # iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state INVALID

icmp_in    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

portscan   all  --  anywhere             anywhere

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

bittorrent_in  all  --  anywhere             anywhere

mldonkey_in  all  --  anywhere             anywhere

connessioni_avviate  all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state INVALID

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

connessioni_avviate  all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state INVALID

Chain bittorrent_in (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:6882 state NEW,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:6882 state NEW,ESTABLISHED

Chain connessioni_avviate (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 3/hour burst 5 LOG level warning prefix `Bad packet from eth0:'

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain icmp_in (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            state NEW,RELATED,ESTABLISHED icmp time-exceeded

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            state NEW,RELATED,ESTABLISHED icmp destination-unreachable

LOG        icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            LOG level warning prefix `Bad ICMP traffic:'

Chain mldonkey_in (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpts:4662:4672 state NEW,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpts:4662:4672 state NEW,ESTABLISHED

Chain portscan (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

LOG        tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG/FIN,PSH,URG limit: avg 5/min burst 5 LOG level alert prefix `NMAP-XMAS$'

DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG/FIN,PSH,URG

LOG        tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG/FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG limit: avg 5/min burst 5 LOG level alert prefix `XMAS:'

DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG/FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG

LOG        tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG/FIN,SYN,RST,ACK,URG limit: avg 5/min burst 5 LOG level alert prefix `XMAS-$'

DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG/FIN,SYN,RST,ACK,URG

LOG        tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG/NONE limit: avg 5/min burst 5 LOG level alert prefix `NULL_SCAN:'

DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG/NONE

LOG        tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:SYN,RST/SYN,RST limit: avg 5/min burst 5 LOG level notice prefix `SYN/RST:'

DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:SYN,RST/SYN,RST

LOG        tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN/FIN,SYN limit: avg 5/min burst 5 LOG level notice prefix `SYN/FIN:'

DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN/FIN,SYN

Chain rsync_in (0 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:rsync state NEW,ESTABLISHED

Chain smtp_in (0 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:smtp state NEW,ESTABLISHED

----------

## Ic3M4n

risolvi un problema alla volta... elimina il firewall e configura samba, poi se proprio lo ritieni necessario lo rimetti.

----------

## khris81

l'ho fatto ma in ping tra i due pc nn va!!!!

ho un router nn so se dipende da quello!!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

non penso, tutti i router che ho visto permettono il ping nella lan. 

domanda stupida: la lan è sotto dhcp gestita dal router? gli indirizzi sei sicuro che siano corretti?

----------

## khris81

ho scoperto dal pc con win facendo il ping mi vede quello con linu, ma il pc con gentoo nn pinga quello con win!!!

il firewall è disattivato!

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... hai qualche cosa di attivo sul pc con win... oppure hai configurato male il routing su linux.

----------

## khris81

chris christian # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8D:E5:5F:98

          inet addr:192.168.8.2  Bcast:192.168.8.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:8924 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8550 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2553603 (2.4 Mb)  TX bytes:832471 (812.9 Kb)

          Base address:0x9000 Memory:f2000000-f2020000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:55 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:55 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:4083 (3.9 Kb)  TX bytes:4083 (3.9 Kb)

----------

## khris81

ok ora i 2 pc si pingano ma come al solito un problema tira l'altro

cosa vuol dire???

smbmount //192.168.8.3/tmp /mnt/samba/

Password:

Anonymous login successful

9531: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)

SMB connection failed

ho provato pure questi:

smbmount //192.168.8.3/tmp /mnt/samba/ -o username=root

mount -t smbfs -o username=christian //192.168.8.3/mnt/dati /mnt/samba/

mount -t smbfs -o ro -o ip=192.168.8.3 -o username=christian //192.168.8.3/tmp /mnt/samba/

ma danno sempre e solo:

Password:

Anonymous login successful

9531: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)

SMB connection failed

nn so più che fare!!!

il mio atuale smb.conf:

[global]

workgroup = workgroup

server string = Gentoo3

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.8.0/24

security = share

browseable = yes

writable = no

[pubblic]

comment = shared

browseable = yes

writable = yes

public = yes

#create mode = 0700

path = /mnt/dati

guest ok = yes

----------

## xchris

a prima vista sembra che su WIN non abbia configurato correttamente lo share.

Prova anche a impostare una password su Win e a utilizzare smbmount con password.

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> cosa vuol dire???
> 
> smbmount //192.168.8.3/tmp /mnt/samba/
> ...

 

scusa forse ho letto il 3d in fretta ma (correggetemi se sto sbagliando)....

192.168.8.3 dovrebbe essere l'ip della macchina con wincoso

192.168.8.2 dovrebbe essere l'ip della macchina con gentoo

quindi cosa stai cercando di fare?

montare uno share che sta su gentoo passando l'ip della macchina con win

a smbmount? (/mnt/dati  e /tmp non esistono su windows se nn li hai creati)

il comando 

```
smbclient -L 192.168.8.3
```

ti potrà essere di aiuto per determinare quali e quanti

shares sono presenti e/o visibili sulla macchina con windoze

----------

## khris81

sicuramente sono coglione io, xchè dalle guide x quanto spieghino bene i passaggi ci ho capito poco, sul da farsi cmq!

192.168.8.3 -> win xp

192.168.8.2 -> gentoo

chris christian # smbclient -L 192.168.8.3

Password:

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

session request to 192.168.8.3 failed (Called name not present)

session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

----------

## khris81

adesso ho condiviso le due partizioni in win e infatti:

chris christian # smbclient -L 192.168.8.3

Password:

Domain=[NOME-EF77BEB641] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        IPC$            IPC       IPC remoto

        D               Disk

        C               Disk

session request to 192.168.8.3 failed (Called name not present)

session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)

Domain=[NOME-EF77BEB641] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

vedo le due partizioni, ma quei due session request failed che cavolo sono???

----------

## khris81

help

----------

## johond

Lui tenta di collegarsi all'ip come se fosse un host netbios. Se gli passi il nome della macchina non ti da problemi.

BigBlue ~ # smbclient -L vmware-bigblue

Password: 

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[INTRANET] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[INTRANET] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

BigBlue ~ # nmblookup vmware-bigblue

added interface ip=192.168.1.109 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

added interface ip=10.0.0.22 bcast=10.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

Socket opened.

querying vmware-bigblue on 192.168.1.255

Got a positive name query response from 192.168.1.233 ( 192.168.1.233 )

192.168.1.233 vmware-bigblue<00>

BigBlue ~ # smbclient -L 192.168.1.233

Password: 

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[INTRANET] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

session request to 192.168.1.233 failed (Called name not present)

session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[INTRANET] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

----------

## khris81

sai che nn ho capito nulla di cià che vuoi dire!!!  :Shocked: 

----------

## khris81

questo è l'hostname della macchina gentoo!!! ma nn va lo stesso!!!

chris christian # mount -t smbfs //chris/mnt/dati /mnt/samba/

Password:

9694: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)

SMB connection failed

cavolo è lo share name???

----------

## khris81

è inutile nn va il problema è un altro ma nn so quale!!!

chris mnt # smbmount //chris/mnt/dati /mnt/samba/

Password:

9711: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)

SMB connection failed

----------

## johond

hai specificato una share che non esiste e dal tuo post precedente pare che tu non abbia nessuna share attiva.

Prima devi attivare una share sulla tua macchina win e poi montarla.

ciao

----------

